# Pen Balance



## marksman (Jul 3, 2011)

I believe that the balance of a pen is almost completely subjective. I have seen several posts which pose the question, "how is the balance?" I know what balance means to me and sometimes I prefer pens with different types of balance. What does balance mean to you and what do you strive to achieve in the pens that you create? What do your customers prefer (or do they even knowingly notice the balance)? Thanks for your input. Have a happy Independence Day!


----------



## terryf (Jul 3, 2011)

Interesting question - I have had a lot of people tell me that they dont like the balance of custom pens. Usually, however, from people that have never owned a custom pen.

I recently did a survey on a photographic website of which Im a moderator and a resounding 83% said they would not buy a custom pen citing balance as one of the issues.

In my opinion, the weight should be towards the front of the nib and not the rear as it makes writing easier and less taxing on the fingers to keep the nib in contact with the page.

For this reason I dont like postable kits. In the case of the jr statesman, once posted you have three bits of hardware at the rear and I find myself fighting to keep the nib down. I find it unpleasant to write and would rather use a bic.

A non postable jr Statesman in FP is a dream to write with and I use one almost daily. For the run around I use a Jr Gent RB in acrylic.


----------



## Finatic (Jul 3, 2011)

I too like the nib heavier, but I like a postable rollerball and find that the Reinhart seems to be almost neutral when posted. In other words it does not become top heavy and become uncomfortable to write with.


----------



## azamiryou (Jul 3, 2011)

So much depends on writing style. I've been using a (postable) Navigator as my daily carry pen since February. I liked the postability and thought the balance was fine. Then I started a penmanship program to improve my writing, and found that it was _much _easier to write well with the cap not posted. Guess I'm converted to the non-posting camp now! Although I still find posting convenient when I'm not at a desk (e.g., at the store with my shopping list).

Anyway, based on that experience, I'd say generally you get the best writing experience with more weight toward the nib end, and less weight overall.


----------



## ericd (Jul 4, 2011)

Excellent question. It is quite subjective. I prefer a fairly light pen weighted toward the nib/writing end. I don't post. Posting puts to much weight to the back, IMO.


----------



## Dan_F (Jul 4, 2011)

A lot depends on the client's experience. Someone who primarily writes with ball points will generally have a much different grip and writing position than will a fountain pen person. A fountain pen is best used with very little pressure to the nib, is generally cradled in the hand and gently guided rather than held tightly and forced into the paper. As such, balance is much more critical.

Most celluloid or resin based production fountain pens are made to be posted, have very thin, light bodies, and balance well posted or not, some feel unaturally light or unbalanced without the cap posted. I have a large vintage Parker Doufold, which is a tad larger than an El Grande, yet considerably lighter. The cap posts without disturbing the balance at all, yet I would never post the cap of an El Grande or Churchill, as the balance is too compromised.

The remaining commercial pens are either metal based, usually lacquered brass, or some combination of celluloid or resin with metal sections and sometimes metal finials. The former tend to be thin and heavy, most are top heavy when posted. Some of the more ornate, larger and more expensive commercial pens are not made to be posted, primarily for balance reasons.

My personal opinion is that none of the kit pens feel right when posted, all are too top heavy compared to a well designed commercial pen meant for actual writing (some are made primarily to sit in someones box and look good). The Jr series are reasonably well balanced un posted, but the long skinny section is a deal breaker for me. The full size Gent, Statesman and their derivatives are much too heavy for me, and the metal sections are a deal breaker. I made one once, was quite impressed until I actually tried to write more than a few sentences, at which point I sold it to a friend. He likes it, but he has no experience with other fountain pens. That leaves me with just El Grande of Churchill styles for my own use, or a few kitless pens that I've made of similar proportions. The kitless are lighter and more comfortable to use, and are not postable. 

Dan


----------



## studioso (Jul 5, 2011)

Like most writer I find it difficult to use any of the postable kits with the cap on: way to heavy on the back. 
I dont mind a beefier heavy pen, but the weight should ideally be 1/3 up the grip, resting on the side of my index, so that the 3 finger tips in contact have easier and more precise function. 

Btw, be careful: balance could be referring to visual balance. I know some customers of mine dislike the visual balance of some of the kits.


----------

